# Help me identify this Lebron James auto card



## Meast21 (May 5, 2020)

I think it was his second year card and had Luke Walton in the background and it was signed by him. Anyone know this card.


----------



## Meast21 (May 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nizza (May 9, 2020)

There is no picture showing FYI.


----------



## Meast21 (May 9, 2020)

Nizza said:


> There is no picture showing FYI.


Yeah I don't have a pic or I would know what it is. I pulled it in a pack and sold it on ebay for $175 in prob 2006.


----------



## VSOPHenny (Jun 18, 2020)

i have a friend collecting cards and he says the lebron rookie is worth tons $$


----------

